# Rescue...



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Yesterday I went to look at one of two kittens.

almost identical,(one has green eyes and the other has blue eyes plus some black hairs down back) the first thing i noticed were the FLEAS.
she had apparently flea wash and regularly combed them.

to that i say BULL.

these very small 8-9 week old kittens were so riddled i took them to lps and hydro bathed with JUST the flea rinse, then brought them home and spent 2 almost 3 hrs picking the fleas off (and killing them). I couldnt leave them there. 

so without further ado i give you 

Jekyll (blue eyes) & Hyde (green eyes)

Jek's:









Hyde:


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Awwww... they are so sweet. I'll bet they feel much better now that those nasty fleas are gone. 

Congrats. on your two new besties.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

:notworthy:


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you for taking them home!! I'm sure they are thrilled to be in a home where they will be loved!! 
I say this because I too have a rescue kitty who is as fat and happy as can be!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

they have settled in really well. they are now flea free! they join the 58guppies, 15 male betas, 9 female betas, 2 rats, two dogs, 9 mystery snails, 2 angels, 3 silver sharks, 1 red tail shark 1 blue 1 flame and 1 white gouramis 


and more fish likely to come in the next few days ^_^


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow, quite a full house there! Lots of fish for those two rascals to watch 
They're adorable, rescue cats are the best. I think Capstar is safe for kittens and will kill any living fleas ON them within 24 hours. Then, I would go with kitten Revolution for 6 months to make sure any eggs haven't been laid in your home and to de-worm them as well.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

yeah dones it all now. thanks.


----------

